# Echo officially released: available for anyone



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Price is $179.99 In stock July 14.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

The product page already shows over 18,000 reviews!

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-SK705DI-Echo/dp/B00X4WHP5E/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435070982&sr=8-1&keywords=amazon+echo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> The product page already shows over 18,000 reviews!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-SK705DI-Echo/dp/B00X4WHP5E/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435070982&sr=8-1&keywords=amazon+echo


I heard they sent out notices relatively recently asking early adopters to please post reviews. . . . impressive star average, as well!

I looked at the few one stars and they all basically said "it's not Siri" . . . so I take the comments of clear apple fans with a grain of salt. (And I'm not even a person who feels like it'd be a good fit for our household.) I also suspect most of those tried some of the things they complain it doesn't have early on, and haven't bothered to check again and see if it's been added.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Price is $179.99 In stock July 14.


I just noticed the price does NOT include the remote. That's an additional $30.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Great catch, LaraAmber!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I still haven't used the remote, but it's sitting there next to the place I usually keep the Echo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I still haven't used the remote, but it's sitting there next to the place I usually keep the Echo.


Yeah . . . I had the impression the remote was optional . . . . especially if you also have a tablet or smart phone that can use the free app.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Other than trying it out, I haven't use the remote. I don't think I would miss it, though if I made a conscious effort to learn to use it I might change that view.

As for the general release, I would like a second Echo, but I don't think that I am willing to pay the price. I'd mostly use it to listen to music while falling asleep in my bedroom. Not sure that is worth it!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I never used the remote and never thought I would until I got a couple of Philips Hue Lux lights to use with Alexa.  I had to dig out the remote so that I could use it to turn a light on or off if I wasn't in the room with Alexa. I don't see myself using it for anything else, but you never know what might be coming next.  Since they're charging extra for it now, I'm glad I have one.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Amazon just announced an SDK for the Echo, meaning now a lot of developers will be able to add new features to the echo.  I have no idea how that'll work.  Will there be an Echo app store?  Will new capabilities just appear and will we be notified?  Whichever way it works I suspect this is the beginning of the Echo becoming truly useful and blossoming.

But that was just their little announcement.  Other hardware manufacturers will also be able to add Alexa to their products.  Who know what that could bring us!  You might be able to tell your lawnmower to mow the lawn.  Or set an alarm to start your microwave.  Or tell your alarm clock to shut up!  I like that one. 

I've always thought the Echo had a lot of possibilities but it never occurred to me they might do something like this.  I can't wait to see what comes of it.

Barry


Barry


----------



## The Fussy Librarian (May 3, 2011)

So for those of you have have been using the Echo, what do you use it for mainly? Playing music? Does it read the top news headlines if you ask? I agree that the new SDK will lead to uses that people hadn't even considered, which is the neat thing about new technology like this.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

amazingly i mostly am using it play audiobooks and podcasts while I work in the kitchen or living room


----------

